# Whatcha guys feed ur p's?



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

Cuz feeders get pretty expensive and not very healthy.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=18882


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Cat fish filet, beefheart 1 cube a week,2-4 feeders a week ( small ones), krill, shrimp


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

flakes and krill


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Raw shrimp, smelt, catfish, and feeders once every two weeks.


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

My P's Love These:

Cat Fish Fillet, Milk Fish Fillet, Mud Fish Fillet, Tilapia Fillet. These are good fillets cause they dont mess up the water. They are white meat fish. They eat smelts to but i dont like it cause it messes up my water everytime i feed them. They also like fresh shrimps. Feeder Kois occasionally for fun.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

hikari pellets/other pellets i dont remember the names/fish filets/bloodworms/krill /shrimp/and not occasionally but large koi fish


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i don't suport the koi idea but goldfish are good listen to nigaphan he has them all listed!!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Mice and other fish. Crayfish too


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

flakes....about 10-15 small goldfish a week...and krill...


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

beef heart worms feeder fish


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Go to a local grocery store that sells sea food and get yourself a bag of raw unseasoned shrimp. I use Raw Black Tiger Shrimp. My P's only need abuot 1 at a feeding. Keep feeders in another tank and quarantine them there for about a week to make sure there is no disease. Oh and to preepare shrimp i just take one out of the freezer and put it in warm water then microwave it for about 20 seconds to thaw and peel shell and tail off. then cut or rip into significantly smaller pieces because its kinda tough. Many people manage to feed their P's pellets bnut I have failed at this. I even tryed hiding it in shrimp but they spit them out. Anyways I find shrimp is good and not too expensive considering how much it takes to feed. but I;ve good things about what everyone else said with fillets. Just make sure everything is raw and unseasoned when buying from grocery store.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

hello everyone... kawi ryder, i dont think feeding mice to piranhas is the healthiest thing to do. even if they are hairless. And feeding koi to p's?
isnt that expensive? and a sensless waste of a good fish. I heard koi live around 70 years is this true? And i feed my piranhas a bunch of healthy stuff flake food and raw meat and put it in a food processor, or a blender. blenders break esily though...lol. take my word for it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Shrimp n Krill







!!!

Wiv the odd feeder and flakes of course!! Also they eat my plecs algae wafers2!!!!!!


----------

